# Which datacard to buy under 2K



## rohansharma9 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am going to buy a datacard for myself but i am confused about which datacard to buy,after a bit googling i came across 2 datacards (My Budget is under 2K and these are the best ones under 2K)

1.Huawei E303C
2.Micromax MMX 353g

But i am not able to decide which datacard to buy,some reviews of E303c says that it get heated up very fast (in 15 mins of usage) and also has some issues with windows 7.while About 353g some say that its built quality is poor and it gets disconnected frequently.
Can anybody confirm the problems mentioned with datacards are true or not?
As i am a windows 7 (Ultimate) user i am confused which datacard to buy can anybody suggest.?


----------



## rajesh.goswami (Dec 26, 2012)

Please dont go ever for MTS Mblaze.. they are cheater no.1 in internet service providers in terms of service, speed, data calculation.
I have very bad experience about all this..

I had recharge my account for 15GB data usage and 3 months validity..
then in 2 months i used only 9GB and they deducted 13GB from account. 4GB deducted unnecessary. when I mail them with screenshot and usage report, initially they ignored the case but after many follows they said, we checked your usage and its correct what it was deducted. then I ask them to provide me usage details information day wise or month wise. they we cant do that..

very very bad customer service, DONT GO FOR MTS INTERNET EVER.


----------



## Droid (Dec 26, 2012)

According to your requirement :
Huawei E303C-*www.flipkart.com/huawei-e303c-data-card/p/itmd7g4damu7gtez?pid=DATD7G4DXMPW8M7U&ref=6842547f-30da-437a-be96-fc49d0c9294f

Micromax MMX 353g-*www.flipkart.com/micromax-mmx-353g-data-card/p/itmd4vw8bgbzyeeq?pid=DATD4VW7XF9JZFGA&ref=bf455a95-d569-4424-929f-8806ca4422ac

there is very less difference between the two products and the difference is in Memory Capacity.
Huawei E303C can handle 32 GB,whereas Micromax MMX 353g does support only 16 GB.(Doesn't make much difference though)
As per the reviews of Micromax MMX 353G Data Card, it has very bad after sales service.
It would be better for you to get a Huawei E303C, which has all the features of Micromax and it even provides Cloud + Support (2GB online storage, Message+ to share files/images/ video/voice/chat)
Please find below the link of comparison of all huawei data cards.
Huawei :: Products - Mobile Broadband - Data Cards Features Comparison Sheet

PS:i recently brought Huawei E303C and it had not given any prob till now.


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 26, 2012)

Buy the Beetel (ZTE MF 190). One of the best dongles I have used.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 3, 2013)

i have just bought Lava 730 G , and its good fro 1500 rupees


----------

